# Will Egg Replacer make good mayonnaise



## Diane1415 (Apr 27, 2006)

I would like to know before I try something yuky if the commercial Egg Replacer can effectivly be used for such things as Mayonnaise.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 27, 2006)

It will entirely depend upon the content of the egg replacer that you are planning to use and the recipe for the mayonnaise that you are planning to use.  Mayonnaise is emulsified fat (egg yokes, vegetable oil, etc.) and most egg replacers such as Egg Beaters are just the egg whites.

You will need to have some fat in the mix.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 27, 2006)

Diane1415 said:
			
		

> I would like to know before I try something yuky if the commercial Egg Replacer can effectivly be used for such things as Mayonnaise.


 
What is commercial Egg Replacer?


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 27, 2006)

I cannot eat eggs so I was asking about the product Egg Replacer sold by Ener-G Foods,Inc.


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 27, 2006)

O I should mention It is made from Potato Starch, Tapioca flour, Leavening Cellulose gum carbohydrate gum. It acts the same as eggs in Baked goods.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 27, 2006)

_"Contains: potato starch, tapioca flour, calcium lactate, calcium carbonate, citric acid, and carbohydrate gum."_

I don't think that would work for making mayo.  

A couple of websites say the stuff "is best used in baked goods only."


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 27, 2006)

I was afraid of that 
Thanks for the help
I have another recipe for eggless mayo that doesn't use tofu I will have to try


----------



## jennyema (Apr 27, 2006)

There are a number of eggless mayo recipes that I just looked up, but looks like they all use soy milk.


----------



## luvs (Apr 27, 2006)

huh-uh. egg replacers often are dyed whts. mayonnaise is with yolks. they emulsify your mayonnaise.


----------

